# Who remembers Frogboy?



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Who remembers my son, Max, aka Frogboy, and would call him friend?

My son was born with Aortic Stenosis. This is a where a valve in his heart is misshapen and does not grow properly. We've had to watch it, and have intensive stress testing done every year or so, his entire life. He's 18 now, and symptoms are getting bad. He is scheduled to go in for surgery in just a few days, on the third. He will have his Aortic valve removed and replaced with a mechanical valve. He's having a rough time with life right now, and this is the last thing he needs to deal with, but deal with it we must. 
Max is tough. He doesn't show it, but I know he's worried. Max's local friends are not likely to be sending get well cards. I know he hasn't been around DB much for a good while now, but Max was literally born a frogger, and he'll be back around sooner or later. Anyway, if anybody out there calls Max, "friend", a get well card or two, reminding him that he has lifelong froggy friends out there, would really be appreciated, as would prayers and well wishes.


----------



## MikeL. (Jul 19, 2007)

Pumilo, my brother also has aortic stenosis. He had his first surgery at the same age, let your son know that he is now 39 and completely healthy. After his valve replacement he was like a new person, got his energy back and was able to start working out. He now has a mechanical valve and the recovery time was incredibly short compared to his first open heart surgery. If he has any questions I could pass them along.


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I don’t know Max but he will have my prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Doug,

I don't remember Max, but I pull for you. My fingers and toes are Xed. 

How to get in touch? PM? Facebook?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Best wishes. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks all, it is appreciated. Mike, thanks for the first hand info. I'll be sharing that with my wife first thing in the morning.



Groundhog said:


> Doug,
> 
> I don't remember Max, but I pull for you. My fingers and toes are Xed.
> 
> How to get in touch? PM? Facebook?


If you let me know you've left a message for him here on DB, I'll make sure he knows to check his pm box.

For those who don't know Max, a few of you may remember his photography work. His Escudo shot, in particular, may be remembered by some. He took this shot when he was, I believe, 12 years old.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I had several problems with my heart and especially with my coronary arteries, due to early atherosclerosis, who forced me to hospital with two interventions, the first failed, the second of coronary artery bypass two weeks ago. Today, in the afternoon I will return to the hospital to remove suture points.
Even for these problems, I'm a little far away from this forum.
I understand your concerns, but I'm sure all goes well.
Best wishes


----------



## KiraVivariums (Aug 19, 2017)

I remember frog boy! Get well max! ! Everything will be fine, man!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

certainly DO remember Frogboy....don't remember particular posts, but do remember the picture you post...I LOVED my escudos, and that picture shows just why....Max is going to be in the best of caring hands...and has two loving parents who will help him through this challenge....and other challenges to come...Doug, can you keep us posted on how he not only comes through the surgery, but his post care.... Thoughts and prayers for Max, and for you and your wife through this....


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I will be praying for Max and your family, Doug. 

Mark


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear the news Doug, my thoughts and prayers are with him and your family...

Best,

Chris


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Tell him I'm pulling for him and I still remember the plate of cooked isopods arranged for a formal dinner 

Ed


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for your Son and you and your family as you help him through this.

Joe


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Frogboy...
He had helped me get my ABG all situated correctly a bunch of years back. He kept saying "my dad helped me make sure its the EXACT recipe as the real stuff." What a wise young man. My father had the sane surgery as a teenager. He will turn 68 on Thursday. We are all rooting for you Max, I had never knew of your true age... Now that I am in the know, you remind me of myself at that age, only wiser. May love and strength be with you. 
-Drew

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with Max, you and your family. Looking forward to seeing Max back on the DB.
-Mia


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't know Max, but I've read his posts here, and many of yours, too. I hope that all goes even better than planned. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Jun 5, 2017)

I haven’t been on this forum long enough to know Max, but I have read his old posts on ABG, isopods, and springtails. All very helpful for a newbie, and very much appreciated. Wishing Frogboy all the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for your family. As a side note, my friend had this condition and surgery in his mid twenty’s and he recovered quickly and said he feels much better now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone, we appreciate it. 
Max goes in tomorrow. I'll keep you posted, Judy.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hope the surgery goes well for Max.

Thinking of your family Doug.

s


Pumilo said:


> Thank you everyone, we appreciate it.
> Max goes in tomorrow. I'll keep you posted, Judy.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Doug,

I'm wishing Max all the best. I've had 13 surgeries (not for my heart) the first when I was 3 days old. It's hard, but folks can be tough. I remember some of the photos, but not the ones mentioned in this post. I'd love to send a card, if you're interested in sending me the address in a PM.

Best of luck tomorrow!
Mike


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Max is out of surgery. Everything went great. He's still pretty out of it.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

So glad to hear it, Doug. I hope the recovery goes quickly!

Mark


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Tell him I'm pulling for him and I still remember the plate of cooked isopods arranged for a formal dinner
> 
> Ed


We still remember the associated, "milk geyser"! We've been trying for another ever since.


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

So glad to hear, and happy for you all. 
-Mia


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I had a good friend in High School who had the same surgery when he was 18. He had to reach adulthood for a proper fit of the valve. Soon, he was a monster cyclist and a mountain climber. Be prepared for the day when you won't be able to keep up with him.
Bless your family, as others have said: it's a new dawn.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My good friend, Judy, has asked for an update. Max has been home for several days now. A nurse just came by the house for a well check, and he is doing well. He's starting to get a little stir crazy.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

can just imagine how stir crazy he must be...and being in pain can't be easy....maybe an online course or something? Ed has all sorts of great sites that he visits...maybe the great unwashed of us out "here" could help with some off-the- wall ideas.....? Good news that he is home...and that you are getting some time to post....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Max was able to make it out of the house for a couple hours yesterday, to go see some friends. Healing is going well.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Glad to hear improvement. My brother had surgery--I hope Max can get some sleep!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

great news for Max and you parents who must have felt like you were sending him off for his first day at school...cannot imagine the anxiety level....being able to be a bit mobile will be wonderful for his spirits........and yours as well. Does he ever go to DB anymore?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Not sure how I've missed this post until now. Of course I remember Frog Boy. So glad to hear he's on the mend!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just reframing some of frogboy's pictures the other day. Now I decide to put my toe back in on dendroboard and find this! I hope he and you and yours are all doing well. Is he still doing photography? 

Please give a frogboy update. 

(I am much better. Going to try to see how posting again goes )


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

prayers and well wishes your way! Fight on Max!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kris! Welcome back, we've missed you! I'm so glad you are doing better. I was out of the hobby for a handful of years, myself, for back related issues. I'm doing better after learning to live a more sedentary lifestyle, and was able to re-join the hobby about 8 months ago. Would you believe I am still working on my first viv? I still have no frogs!  

Max is recovering great, thanks. He's still careful not to lift anything over 25 lbs. 
Max is 18 now, and not keeping frogs nor practicing photography. 
Max is trying to figure out who he wants to be.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pumilo doesn't have any frogs?! Hurry people, we must send some to him! I'm really glad that both you and your son have recovered. You two have been awesome presences on the forum from what I've both seen and heard. I'm hoping to be more "regularly" active on the forum, instead of just getting on when a build is in progress. Looks like Denver's the place to be for froggers


----------

